# Hidden chimneys with no supporting structure



## satuttle78 (Aug 10, 2017)

Is it a common practice to build a chimney on the floor of the house. Basically the structure is supporting the entire weight of the chimney. Now I will add another twist. The chimneys where taken down to just below the ridge line to allow the roof ridge beam to rest on top of the chimneys. From the attic I can look down between the apartments and see a void between the chimney and floor joist support beam large enough to walk through. Who does stupid stuff like this. I don't know everything but I have never seen a chimney supported by the house. I have three and the house is sinking.

Maybe somebody has some input or ideas. I have a couple of ideas but wow this is going to be a major project.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## joecaption (Aug 10, 2017)

Need some pictures so we can see what your seeing.
Checked under the floor in that area?


----------



## satuttle78 (Aug 10, 2017)

If I can get it to upload this video from the attic will tell all.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 10, 2017)

Do you think the ridge beam is actually putting load on this floor?


----------



## satuttle78 (Aug 10, 2017)

<iframe src="https://onedrive.live.com/embed?cid=B9038FFD762E79BA&resid=B9038FFD762E79BA%211287&authkey=AA9HAgzybb37c1E" width="180" height="320" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## satuttle78 (Aug 10, 2017)

Not so much ridge beam but weight of chimneys and the fact that the floor is failing. Everything is gradually moving toward the ground. The roof looks like a horses back.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 10, 2017)

Couldn't access the link but you will want to add support before you start removing it, you don't things toppling over


----------



## satuttle78 (Aug 10, 2017)

https://1drv.ms/v/s!Arp5Lnb9jwO5igdru_p2tikSQxAl


----------



## satuttle78 (Aug 10, 2017)

Some outside pictures of house and a short video showing chimneys from the attic. There is no sign of a chimney under the house.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 10, 2017)

That is strange...............


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 14, 2017)

Any evidence that there was ever support under the chimney?


----------



## Gary (Aug 14, 2017)

When we bought our place we had 2 chimneys similar to that. They built a knee wall about 4' from the floor. They bricked the chimney, 1 course on the knee wall then 2 wide, etc. until they had a square chimney out the roof. They also knocked the brick down just below the roof when they abandoned them rather than take them out completely. One was in a small room so the floor joists didn't have a very long span. But,  the living living room span was longer and over time the floor had about a 2" sag from the unsupported weight. It was in a wall that was coming out anyway, so I removed the wall and all the floor boards down the the floor joists. Then I shot a grade and 1 by one jacked them back in place. A few were so bad the best I could do was get them close and then sister new joists along side them to get everything level. It's an oak hardwood floor now and still is level & no squeaky boards, but it was a lot of work to get it back in shape. Hopefully yours goes easier that mine.


----------



## frodo (Aug 14, 2017)

satuttle78 said:


> Is it a common practice to build a chimney on the floor of the house. Basically the structure is supporting the entire weight of the chimney. Now I will add another twist. The chimneys where taken down to just below the ridge line to allow the roof ridge beam to rest on top of the chimneys. From the attic I can look down between the apartments and see a void between the chimney and floor joist support beam large enough to walk through. Who does stupid stuff like this. I don't know everything but I have never seen a chimney supported by the house. I have three and the house is sinking.
> 
> Maybe somebody has some input or ideas. I have a couple of ideas but wow this is going to be a major project.
> 
> Thanks for any input.



depends on the chimney,   if it is a wooden structure, then it can sit on the concrete with out a footer.

if it is a masonry chimney it requires a substantial foundation

or beams to hold the weight


----------



## satuttle78 (Aug 18, 2017)

no unfortunately there isn't


----------



## satuttle78 (Aug 18, 2017)

Check out this video for view from attic.

https://youtu.be/bi_K3HBcMh4


----------



## nealtw (Aug 18, 2017)

We're processing this video. Check back later.

oops.


----------



## satuttle78 (Aug 18, 2017)

its working now


----------



## nealtw (Aug 18, 2017)

It almost looks like it was built to support the roof.


----------

